# Eastern Trade War or Taino Reason for That



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Never.....never....never be on the front half of a trade (decided after the fact) with @Olecharlie

I found an opening to sneak him a cigar, that ain't easy....I was including some extra friends in moderation as a token of my thanks due to his past agression.

No return fire, no trade....except Charlie decided to change the deal and stone me into the 19th century (and now my toilet doesnt work)

Some I've been eyeballin, couple I've never heard of and a few in a different rg than I have had previous all will happily be sacrificed to the ashtray as a burnt offering.

Are the unbanded Holt in house Maddies by chance?

Clearly, your anger was due to work issues.... I hope.....and this was therapy.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Haha Hick is getting abused this last week..I would say remove the customer feedback cards from the Diner...


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice hit!

What is that tall, thin fellow in the center?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Wheels Up said:


> Nice hit!
> 
> What is that tall, thin fellow in the center?


 @Olecharlie


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

NOEL ROJAS EUMGYEONG BY MIAH KNIGHT LANCERO Is the tall skinny long fellow in the center! Say that really fast 3 times lol!

Yes the 2 unbanned is Holts Maddies, Enjoy Hick!


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice hit! NOEL ROJAS EUMGYEONG BY MIAH KNIGHT LANCERO... have you had a chance to try that one? Very curious to how it went.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Charlie is a baller. 
Nutz is fun to slap around.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Nice hit!!


----------

